# Large enough cage?



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I'm completely new to rats so I'll have tons of questions. I have a bird cage that I am interested in making into a rat cage. The bird cage has never actually been used for birds but it was an iguana cage for about 2 years. The cage dimensions are: 32" L, 3' T, 21" W. Would this be large enough for two?

Right now I'm surfing the web for items that i'll need but the Carefresh bedding seems to be the best choice in that area. Is it?


----------



## rodney4life (May 3, 2008)

the bird cage seems fine!!
rats are happy in any thing really

just make sure you have lots of levels and stuff for them 2 do!!!!

x


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Hehe yeah, I'm getting ideas from looking at everyone elses cages. =D


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

if in doubt, you can always use the cage calculator (type it into your search engine) and it will tell you how many rats are suitable in that cage etc.

Carefresh is brilliant, i'm definitely a convert! if you wanted any filling up the cage ideas, dapper rat (again try search engine as I havne't put the url in) has lots of really cheap, really easy toys and cage filling ideas.

Leila :0)


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I heard that Lab blocks were the best food source for rats but they didnt have any at PetSmart so I got these instead. Will they work?? I'm hoping that a mixture of the two will make a completely healthy diet.

Kaylee - Forti-Diet
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753452

Nutriphase Gold 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753467


I just got back from splurdging on toys and things for my new babies!!! I'll post pics after I get the cage set up. =D

I'm getting 2 boys and their going to be black and white!! The guy I'm getting them from is going to send pictures in a few days as soon as he takes them. Their still nursing but I can pick them up in a little over a week!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!

I'm doing a sort of nautical theme in their cage. They're boys so the carpet is blue and they have big toy boat and fish that they can hide, sleep, and play in =D. I'm going to make levels for inside of the cage with the plexiglass that used to cover the cage and we got indoor/outdoor carpeting to cover the plexiglass ledges and bottom of the cage. =D

I did the rat calculator as well and it says I can fit 7 rats into the cage so I guess I'm set! =D


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Crap, those links don't work.

I read that Kaytee was no good, so I switched to Mazuri (available at my Petsmart). 

Can't wait to see your setup - sounds pretty fancy!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Kaytee causes cancer in rats.

Order Harlan-Teklad lab blocks if you can.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

This is where I get my lab blocks--

rat shop


Also I use fleece for the bedding its a lot more comfortable for them-- and I even find them sleeping on it once in a while.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Well, Abby, my iguana was picked up last week so I'm going to spend the day bleaching out the cage and cutting plexiglass for their levels. I'll take pics and post them as I get them!! AAANNNDDD I got a picture of one of the siblings. I'm not sure if this is actually one that I'm getting but the guy said they all pretty much look like this guy. <3 HES SO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Adorable little baby!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

My boyfriend and I spent a little over 7 hours fixing up this cage. The only thing left to do now is figure out how to make a ladder for the two top levels of the cage. =D I have a hammock for them but its too big to actually hang anywhere =/. I've got a nice 8" plexiglass barrier going around the bottom of the cage to keep in pee, food, and bedding =D They have their big whale at the bottom that they can sleep in, they have their big running wheel, Noah's Ark they can run around and sleep in, and at the top they have a green plastic castle thingy with their cuddle cup inside. =D They have oddball toys laying around too. Theres a bird show coming to town June 8th so I'm going to pick up LOTS more toys while I'm there =D.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

haha i love the whale thing at the bottom! so cute. i think they're going to love it


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

wow that is an awsome cage!!! how much did you get for it?
i want one like that for my cookie!!


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Lol it was birthday present a year ago so I didnt pay anything for it but when we got it, it was on sale for a little voer $100 I think? I think they usually run around $200??


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

wow thats not bad!! that is like the best cage ever!!
hehe have you ever made a homemade one?
i am thinking about making one for my baby's.


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a huge cage. It will definitely hold up two rats, and could probably fit up to around six! Good to know if you decide to expand. Is that carpet in the cage?


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Its indoor/outdoor carpet and I put fleece over top of that.


----------

